# Draw board build.



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)




----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

CO shootin said:


> Who has built a draw board? What does yours look like? How do you measure draw length with yours? Looking to build one here in the near future but want a few ideas.


Draw length is 1.75-inches past the pivot point of the grip.










Pipe touching the deepest part of the curve of the grip, the deepest part of the curve on the grip = pivot point. So, you have to add 1.75 inches to the tape measure or yardstick measurement. So, let's start the yardstick at 1-3/4 inches, right where the pipe touches the grip. HOW do you position the yardstick? Simple Clamp a block of wood, so the vertical edge covers the 1-3/4 inch mark. Basically, make a HOOK ruler.










You can clamp the yardstick to the wooden part of the draw board, and then, screw the yardstick onto the wood of the draw board, permanently. So, what's the draw length on this bow? Let's take a look.










28-3/4 inches of draw length. No math required, cuz the yardstick starts at 1.75-inches.


----------



## Weaklink741 (Oct 16, 2015)

thx, great idea


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

this is what I did.........kinda hard to see through the mess


----------



## westender (Sep 25, 2017)

I’m about to assemble mine and have a couple of quick questions:
1. Both examples in this post are set up with bow to the right of the winch, and arrow shelf the inside. Is there a reason for that or would bow on the left be just as functional for draw board work?
2. The winch on the one we can see is mounted well above the pivot point pipe support. Is there a recommended height above pivot point? My winch will be 4.5 - 5.0 feet away from the pivot point.


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

westender said:


> I’m about to assemble mine and have a couple of quick questions:
> 1. Both examples in this post are set up with bow to the right of the winch, and arrow shelf the inside. Is there a reason for that or would bow on the left be just as functional for draw board work?
> 2. The winch on the one we can see is mounted well above the pivot point pipe support. Is there a recommended height above pivot point? My winch will be 4.5 - 5.0 feet away from the pivot point.


mine can go either way,........just have to modify the handle to opposite side.........


----------



## westender (Sep 25, 2017)

gridman said:


> mine can go either way,........just have to modify the handle to opposite side.........


Do you change yours around sometimes left to right . . and if so Why? Do you have the winch mounted higher than the pivot point holding rod . . and if so by how much?


----------



## Jollyarcher (Feb 8, 2010)

Nuts - in that pic determining DL, (with the board clamped), are you terminating the measurement in the the valley of the arrow nock?


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Jollyarcher said:


> Nuts - in that pic determining DL, (with the board clamped), are you terminating the measurement in the the valley of the arrow nock?


YOu measure from the pipe, where the pipe touches the grip of the bow and measure to the spot where the nock groove touches the center serving. So, yes.










Mockup for a photo. I mounted a wooden hook onto the metal yardstick. I have the hook set at 1-3/4 inches. So, I shoved a piece of hardboard on top of the arrow nock, where the valley of the nock touches the center serving. That is the draw length, if you cut the yardstick at 1-3/4 inches.



















The bow draw length is exactly 28-3/4 inches.


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

westender said:


> Do you change yours around sometimes left to right . . and if so Why? Do you have the winch mounted higher than the pivot point holding rod . . and if so by how much?


no, I leave it as you see it...........the winch is slightly higher where it pays out...........when the winch is cranked back, it pulls it back pretty evenly..........level


----------



## Bryan M. (Dec 30, 2009)

Tagged.. I’m building this one once my “honey do” list is down to “honey I’m done can I go clean my garage” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

